# I Wish My Neighborhood Had A Paper Route...



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i so want to subscribe to the paper now so i can teach my dog to get the paper!!! lol


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha HA HA, me too! BTW, can you bring me my shoes without eating them too?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Berlin (the puppy in the video) is a member of the board. Can't remember the username though.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Ahh, I was wondering that after checking out all the other videos and seeing the agility and such. I got to thinking maybe they might be on the board if they were so involved. Cool. Such a cute pup.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

shepherdmom12 is the one with Berlin. I just used my awesome Detective skills. aranoid:

Looks like he turned into a gorgeous boy:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/109502-learning-fun.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, look at you! :thumbup: Yep, that's him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that was cool. my dog goes to the mail person
and takes the mail from him and brings it to us.
he'll also retrieve my neighbors mail for them.


----------

